
Mail-in-a-Box helps individuals take back control of their email - pkaeding
https://github.com/mail-in-a-box/mailinabox
======
jacquesm
Thank you for posting this, I _really_ love this kind of project,
decentralization is the only way we're going to undo some of the damage of the
last couple of years.

If this is to gain more traction it should play 'nice' with others, in other
words, requiring a dedicated install is probably too much of a requirement for
most small time users, and there ought to be a way to get multiple domains to
work on a single machine so that people can split the cost of co-location or
vps.

